# iPhone to stream Sling over 3G



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Engadget is reporting that Sling will be updating their iPhone app to stream over 3G.

Great news for those who don't jailbreak their phone.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/04/...e-iphone-at-long-la/?icid=engadget-iphone-url


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This seems to be related to a reported/rumored modification of the Apple/AT&T contract.

Last week I read that Skype was also going to be enabled over 3G for the iPad, and that the iPhone app had already been updated.

It would seem like AT&T has decided (or been strongarmed) into allowing more use of various kinds of "streaming" over 3G than they had previously wanted.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

:joy:


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

And let me add:

*YAAAAAAAAAAY!*


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Well then maybe I will finally break down and get it for my iphone. To me it was useless when it was just wireless since I would rather watch it on my laptop or a desktop anyway


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmmm, I may have to buy the app now.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Been on the fence for a long time about buying a Slingbox, looks like I have a good reason now.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Sam here. I am missing a lot of shows due to work and the DVR is filling up. This give me a real nice reason to get a Slingbox.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Movieman said:


> Sam here. I am missing a lot of shows due to work and the DVR is filling up. This give me a real nice reason to get a Slingbox.


I know what you mean. Work takes up your whole day. LOL


----------

